
Labor Shortage Persists in Some Fields  - KeepTalking
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704376104576122581603676882.html
======
kls
I would have to agree with the summation of the article and also say that it
is corporate Americas own fault for the situation. The sniper like focus on
short term market gains has corporations cutting at the first sign of trouble
it is no wonder that the talent is now charging rates to reflect this reality
and scarcity.

------
pmjordan
They were doing so well, and then in the penultimate sentence they mess it up
by inevitably confusing Java with JavaScript.

~~~
kls
I don't think it was a mistake, JavaScript is a very hot skill right now. Most
serious (not just designer with slight JavaScript skills) JavaScript devs are
making 20-30% more than their Java counterpart.

I do Objective-C, Java, and JavaScript freelancing, right now, I am booked
solid with all JavaScript work. I can charge double, for JavaScript, the best
rates I can get for Java.

